# Configure IPv6



## k1piee (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have an /64 block and I've tried to configure it but I can't get it to work properly, at least I think so. I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 64-bit fresh install and I have this in rc.conf:


```
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_defaultrouter="2001:xxxx:8:24ca::1"
ipv6_ifconfig_em0="2001:xxxx:8:24ca::2 prefixlen 64"
```
My NIC gets the IP and everything but when I try to ping for example ipv6.google.com I just get this:


```
[root@BSD ~]# ping6 ipv6.google.com
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:xxxx:8:24ca::2 --> 2a00:1450:4002:802::1014
```

This is the first time I configured IPv6 but shouldn't it be like ping for IPv4 and show continuous information?

If I try to ping6 2001:xxxx:8:24ca::1 I get the same. Is it always ::1 at the end that's the default router or can it be something else, or have I done something else wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2012)

Does your ISP support IPv6? It's rather pointless trying to send IPv6 if your provider only supports IPv4.


----------



## k1piee (Feb 28, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Does your ISP support IPv6? It's rather pointless trying to send IPv6 if your provider only supports IPv4.



Yes of course. It's a hosted server and I got this IPv6 on my control panel: 2001:xxxx:8:24ca::/64 so they support IPv6.


----------



## k1piee (Feb 28, 2012)

How does IPFW handle IPv6 if there's nothing IPv6 specific in the firewall script?
Just remembered that the firewall might block it!?

This is my script:


```
IPF="ipfw -q add"
ipfw -q -f flush

#loopback
$IPF 10010 allow all from any to any via lo0
$IPF 10020 deny all from any to 127.0.0.0/8
$IPF 10030 deny all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
$IPF 10040 deny tcp from any to any frag

# statefull
$IPF 10050 check-state
$IPF 10060 allow tcp from any to any established
$IPF 10070 allow all from any to any out keep-state
$IPF 10080 allow icmp from any to any

# SSH FTP
$IPF 10130 allow tcp from any to any 20-22 in
$IPF 10130 allow tcp from any to any 20-22 out

# MAIL
$IPF 10141 allow tcp from any to any 25 in
$IPF 10142 allow tcp from any to any 25 out
$IPF 10143 allow tcp from any to any 143 in
$IPF 10143 allow tcp from any to any 143 out
$IPF 10143 allow tcp from any to any 110 in
$IPF 10143 allow tcp from any to any 110 out
$IPF 10143 allow tcp from any to any 465 in
$IPF 10144 allow tcp from any to any 465 out
$IPF 10145 allow tcp from any to any 993 in
$IPF 10146 allow tcp from any to any 993 out
$IPF 10147 allow tcp from any to any 995 in
$IPF 10148 allow tcp from any to any 995 out

# HTTP
$IPF 10150 allow tcp from any to any 80 in
$IPF 10151 allow tcp from any to any 80 out
$IPF 10152 allow tcp from any to any 443 in
$IPF 10153 allow tcp from any to any 443 out

# allow some inbound icmps - echo reply, dest unreach, source quench,
# echo, ttl exceeded.
$IPF 10260 allow icmp from any to any icmptypes 0,3,4,8,11

# deny and log everything
$IPF 10500 deny log all from any to any
```

Is there anything that I need to modify to allow IPv6?

Thanks,

EDIT:

Sorry, it was the firewall that blocked IPv6. Though I have no idea how to "enable" it in the firewall script.


----------



## k1piee (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok*a*y, that was weird. After I disabled the firewall, IPv6 worked fine but not before. When I enabled the firewall again IPv6 still worked.


----------

